# New Betta



## BettaCrazy (Apr 19, 2012)

I just got my betta (Phoenix) last night and I have it in a 2.5 gallon tank. It swam around a lot exploring. But when I put some flakes in there for him to eat he went up to eat them and then he spit them out! He would keep going up and sucking it in and then spit it out. He pretty much ground his food up after spitting it out so many times!

I don't know what to do. I suppose I could go try some new food on him. But I'd rather not. Is it just because I'm not feeding him what they did in the pet store? Is there a way he can learn to like it?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He'll accept it after a while. My male Poseidon did that. Now he eats like the others. Just keep offering it to him and he'll get hungry enough to eat it. If he doesn't eat it after a week, than see if it's too big for him and try feeding him something smaller.


----------



## BettaCrazy (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks! Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Anytime. If you have any betta questions, feel free to pm me.


----------

